# hello im new be nice lol



## Mrs dirtydozen (Nov 1, 2008)

hi im new here

got lots of mices but wanting to know more about the different types and there fanci names.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey hun! Nice to see you on here! So glad to came over!

P.s The Pygmies are doing fab!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum,

Would love to hear about your other mice and see some pics in the Existing Mice Section


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya...........................


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah welcome, enjoy, we're not a bad bunch of mousey people :lol: 
Love to see pics of your mice please


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Heya Welcome


----------

